# Sherry



## DPC3 (Jun 15, 2009)

I noticed that the thread I began about a sophisticated drink earned a small amount of mileage, and although I have taken the advice to find something I like rather then something with a necessity for a pronounced sophistication. I do think that there is now a necessity to have a drink that is a before dinner drink, and after dinner drink and a drink at the bar. 
I guess I am curious about the option of offering guest a glass of sherry before dinner. I must admit that there are times where wine is served, but the current tradition is to serve some unique variety of beer to guests before dinner. I guess I have not taken up the tasting of any particular variety of sherry, but my question is two-fold. Is this a good option people will enjoy before dinner or for a casual drink, or is it better to find something better? I understand the idea of before dinner drinks as listed by the International Bartenders' Association, but I find that a drink of hard alcohol is not what most people I know would prefer necessarily; additionally, I currently do not have the funds necessary to pay for an entire bar which would be capable of making these sorts of cocktails to the quality my guests would deserve. 
If I do choose to switch from beer to sherry I would like some information. Which variety of sherry is proper for a before dinner drink. What temperature is this variety properly served at? What type of glass is proper for serving this type of wine. I have come to the conclusion by researching it that it would be a fino, chilled, in a tulip glass is this correct?
If someone has a better idea of what should be served I would like to know. Thank you.
-DPC3


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

i would welcome being offered a chilled, dry sherry before supper.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I often serve a dry sherry before supper. Kind of civilized, and doesn't fill up my guests the way an exotic beer would.

That said, if you plan to serve beer, I prefer to simply have an ice chest next to the bar and guests can pick their own libation of choice. At a larger party, I don't always have time to serve every guest, and I'm not rich enough to hire lots of help.

Thomas


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Sherry is a versatile beverage.

Before dinner, I'd stick with a dry Fino or dry Manzanilla, served well chilled (straight out of the ice bucket).

After dinner, you get into the Amontillado and Oloroso territory. I prefer both dry, but you can get sweeter versions. The sweeter versions are more common in the US than they are in Spain. I prefer them at around 50-55 degrees. I (and the Spanish) don't think Sherry should be served at room temperature (70 degrees), as it can be pretty unbalanced and boozy.

Keep in mind, most Americans and Britons remember Sherry as the wine grandma used to get into while cooking. That stuff is dreadful, sweet, hangover juice that is exclusively used for cooking (often labeled "Cream Sherry"). My rule is that if you don't see the word Xerez (the name of the town where Sherry is produced) on the bottle, you shouldn't buy it. If you see the word "Cream," buy it for your grandmother.

Tio Pepe is a widely available dry Fino from Gonzalez-Byass (pronounced locally as "Gon[th]alez." Simply wonderful with salty, fried foods. It sings with a little Serrano ham and Spanish cheese (like a Zamora or Manchego). The bodega attached to the winery serves it with homemade potato chips. The brand is as popular in Spain as it is world-wide. There might be better Finos out there, but Tio Pepe is very good.

For a widely available Oloroso, try the Lustau Dry Oloroso (avoid the sweetened one). I really like it. It has tons of dark fruit, dried nuts, and rich, oaky flavors. Watch the alcohol content, though...it's about half the strength of most hard liquors.

Keep in mind, too, that Sherries are designed not to change in flavor or character from year to year. The Spanish use a Solera system that keeps the profile consistent for a very, very long time.


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

Kingsley Amis once said that the most depressing phrase in the English language was "Shall we go straight in?"
He was a keen advocate of the need to have a decent pre dinner drink. A pale, dry, cold Sherry is a good choice for this aperitif.
I agree with the good Doctor above, Fino or Manzanilla would fit the bill excellently.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Man, Dr., what amazing detail and descriptions! I've never tried Sherry, but my mouth is watering.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Almacenista sherries from Lustau are worth the premium. Sherry is not expensive anyway.

For post dinner drinking Matusalem is nice dark, sweet Sherry - but not like Harvey's Bristol Cream or similar rubbish.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have any sherry in the house, and I'm not sure I've ever had what anyone would call a "good" sherry. But I've been watching the old Lord Peter Wimsey movies with Edward Petherbridge or Ian Carmichael (sadly just passed away on the 5th) and it seems they're always sipping sherry, so I'm getting interested in trying it.


----------

